# Timmins and New Liskeard!



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I know Rick has several pictures.....Maybe he can post some up?


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

Jason, thanks again for making the trip to the far north. It was a great weekend, we raised $2600 for the Moyle family which is fantastic. I'll post some pics in the next day or so.

Next year we won't be able to have both shoots on the same weekend, but will work on that for the year after. I don't think you can go anywhere and shoot two completly different courses than Timmins and New Liskeard. It's to bad we didn' t get to shoot the loop with the trees down, it' s my favorite.


----------



## KGC_Bowhunter (Feb 27, 2006)

That's what you would like is no trees in front of you!.. I have a hec of a time "shooting around" them.

It's great to hear Rick that the club raised so much money to help out the family... Great work..
It's been awhile since I've shot the course (2006) since I've moved to London (a little further to go) however it's a great course and the extra targets make it worth the extra distance you need to travel to Timmins.


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

Don't worry we will have both loops open for next year for the provincials. 
Rick, maybe the year after we will hold them on the same weekend and have some sort of combined score prizes.
Now if we can only figure out which lanes to use next year to keep things 'interesting'.

Don


----------

